
Effective learning: Twenty rules of formulating knowledge (1999) - MarlonPro
https://www.supermemo.com/en/articles/20rules
======
enturn
There are some really good tips here but I think it only glosses over the most
important one which is purpose. I've been reading how important it is to have
an intellectual need when learning maths even if that need is just to solve a
current problem (instead of being given the concepts first without
struggling).

